# Feed mixture for pregnant/milking does



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

For those of you that make your own goat feed...what do you put in it and how much do you feed pregnant and milking does a day? Thanks!!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't make my own goat feed, but I do add supplements. 
First, they get free-choice goat minerals, bicarbonate soda, zinpro 4-plex, kelp, and yeast culture. Along with a sulfur block. 
I feed them Blue Seal dairy goat with black sunflower seeds, shredded beet pulp, steamed flaked barley, whole oats, alfalfa pellets, and flax seed. 

I have seen better conditions and more production since I have done this management. They also are much more immune to worms also.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Do you also feed hay or just the alfalfa pellets? Just curious what does the yeast culture do? I'm new sorry!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely want to feed hay free choice.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Grass hay or alfalfa? I meant to specify in the previous post. If I free choice Bermuda hay will alfalfa pellets be enough? I can't find anyone that bales alfalfa around here


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like an alfalfa/grass mix but if you can't find it, you feed what you can find. The alfalfa pellets should be fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

6 parts whole oats
2 parts calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part Beet pulp

mix well...use one part mix to 3 part alflalfa pellets... 

our scoops are 3 pound plastic coffee cans..but your scoop can be anything used in this measuring system...
most our girls get 2-3 coffee can fulls...larger gals and more milk might get more while those who do less milk or smaller gals get less....


----------

